# Panel repair NI



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

Does anyone know of anywhere in NI where we could get repair on the aluminium ribbed panel top side above cab to repair minor dent, plus repair of the covering trim? Long shot but you never know...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I suggest you ask Simon Burke, he does not do body work but he will know who does, details on your other thread I think.

There are a few bodywork places in NI advertised in the magazine for the local branch of the Motorcaravanners Club if you can find a member to ask. I used to be a member but don't have any old mags. You might be able to find a contact here http://mccni.com/history.htm

Alan.


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Alan - who's Simon Burke? Have looked through my other threads but can't find the reference to him!! Think we may take to Hagans and ask there, or try Browns Coachworks in Lisburn but don't want to pay any more than we need to (obviously!!) thanks for the link, will try that too!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Telrac, Simon Burke, Leisure Technical Solutions, Diamond Road, Dromore, Co. Down. Tel:07739 797955. Does all types of MH work but not bodywork as far as I know, but Simon has been in the business a long time and will know who you could go to.

Hagans will almost certainly sub the work out, I don't think they do their own body or paint work.

I have a friend in Carrickfergus who does a little MH and caravan work along with his car body business. He is very good and very fussy, if he can't help he may know who can. His name is Billy Lowry, tel:07785756052.

Browns are virtually next door to where I live, they don't do that kind of work, they build Fire Appliances and truck based horse boxes, Alan.

Edit: Apologies, I have looked back at my posts yesterday. Yours was the second body work type query from N. Ireland. Haven't seen two in six months before never mind two in one day.

The other one: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-92253-.html


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks v much Alan, will check both those out - think will cover the small dent but putting in wee lights either side above cab, but still need to sort out replacing the bit of trim. Will ring Simon and Billy to pick their brains!! Thought you'd be a fermanagh boy going by your username but you're just down the road from us if you're Moira Road / Lisburn area!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Fermanagh too, came to vans by way of boats and have a holiday home there. Simon will be able to help with trim, Alan.


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

Just to update you we rang Simon and are taking van to him tomorrow - thanks again Alan, once more this site has been so very very useful!


----------

